# What wine are you drinking with your turkey



## Gwand (Nov 27, 2013)

This year we are serving wild turkey and venison. I am selecting an Amarone for the venison. We will probably drink Pinot Noir with the turkey. It'll have a giblet gravy.


----------



## Julie (Nov 27, 2013)

Sauv Blanc


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 27, 2013)

peach blush with dinner, blackberry port with dessert.


----------



## bakervinyard (Nov 27, 2013)

I was just telling my son-n-law that for dinner tomorrow we have a Merlot for the antipasto and pasta course. Cranberry and Reisling for the turkey and Chocolate raspberry port for dessert. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Bakervinyard


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 27, 2013)

This year were trying some Bubbly, then with the meal a off dry WA Riesling and perhaps an Oregon Pinot Noir.


----------



## Simpsini (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll be offering 3 different varities. A Pinot Noir, a Pino Grigio and a Chilean Sauvignon Blanc, all from my cellar. Happy Thanksgiving to all ... I love this country!


----------



## Gwand (Nov 27, 2013)

Simpsini said:


> I'll be offering 3 different varities. A Pinot Noir, a Pino Grigio and a Chilean Sauvignon Blanc, all from my cellar. Happy Thanksgiving to all ... I love this country!



I love this country too. Now that I'm in my sixth decade of life and have traveled most of the world I've grown to love it even more. We are an incredible nation living in the most beautiful land that I know. I am truly thankful for being an American.


----------



## skyrat (Nov 27, 2013)

For a Change of Pace rather than drinking one of my own libations........Stopped by El Paso, a local winery in Ulster Park NY and picked up a couple of bottles of a really nice Dry rose' labeled Rosebud. Blackberry wine for Dessert. Happy Turkey Day All.....


----------



## GaDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Can one drink Wild Turkey with wild turkey?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2013)

Gerwurztraminer, it pairs well with turkey and pumpkin pie.
or...


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 27, 2013)

Wife bought an Erath pino noir. We visited that winery on our Oregon wine tour.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Nov 27, 2013)

Homemade moscato and / or strawberry blush.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Nov 27, 2013)

We hosted last sunday and drank whatever my sister and sister-in-law opened. They wanted to sample everything.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, we are serving ham for T-day, not turkey. I bought a couple of Gewurztraminers and a Riesling to try with it. I also opened a Beaujolais Nouveau today, and there will be about half a bottle left for the morrow. I was not very happy with the BN -- maybe it will open up overnight.


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 28, 2013)

Being Canadian ,we already had ours ,but I raise a glass to you all-and it's a Meritage, Happy Thanksgiving! Remember to take a moment and pause!!!!


----------



## Bartman (Nov 28, 2013)

We will be blind tasting 4-5 different wines I have made, including one from each of the three years I have gotten grapes. And one or two of frozen Chilean juice bucket wines. That will be a couple Chiantis, a couple Cab Sauv.s and a Carmenere. I may crack open a commercial bought wine for comparison too. There will be a lot of glasses to clean!


----------



## Johngottshall (Nov 28, 2013)

Toasted Carmel port style, Lambrusco, Blueberry/Elderberry. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 28, 2013)

Spiced Apple Wine, aged with oak added, 2 years old. And Cranberry Wine, it's a little strong, tart & high ABV so I'm bringing some Sprite to add to it for some! Roy


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 28, 2013)

Heading to my sister-in-law's this afternoon. I'm sure there will be plenty of Pinot. I'm bringing some Eclipse Sauv Blanc, and even though I just bottled it yesterday, a small bottle of Black Forest Port.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a few bottles each of the following ready to go:
Moscato
Chardonnay
Merlot
Brunello
This should cover just about everyone's tastes.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 28, 2013)

We are having a Traminer Riesling. I find this goes very well with roast turkey.


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 28, 2013)

We had some Zinfandel, some beaujolis (not mine made), some sauvignon blanc. Ithink that covers it all. The best part was my youngest daughter had us all (10 of us) over to here place. This is the child who swore she would never be domestic at all. It was kind of funny.


----------



## TomK-B (Nov 28, 2013)

We had an off-dry Washington Riesling with dinner and a Cranberry wine with dessert.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 28, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> Can one drink Wild Turkey with wild turkey?



Sure!..... If the Turkey doesn't put ya to sleep.... The wild turkey will....LOL


----------



## botigol (Nov 28, 2013)

I started with a saison beer that I made, but the flavors were just a bit strong for the meal so I switched to my liebfraumilch. Turkey with all the fixings...I'm still full!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 5, 2016)

YES BUT USE PLASTIC GLASSE, FORKS AN PAPER PLATES::





GaDawg said:


> Can one drink Wild Turkey with wild turkey?


----------

